# 00 s4 6mt 1st and 2nd gear is hard to get into



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

my b5s4 ****fs great r 3 4 5 6 not 1 st or 2nd. it goes in with some force it dosent grind it feels like somthing is holding it back. does anyone hane anyy ideas. again no grinds .. strong clutch and all..


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: 00 s4 6mt 1st and 2nd gear is hard to get into (markthreevrsix)*

shifts ******


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a know problem in the 2000-2001.5 b5 s4's. I am currently having my trans rebuilt. The first second shift collars in those years was made of inferior metal that failed over time it was fixed in 01.5 but for us 00 owners we are kinda S.O.L. You need to go on jhmotorsports.com and order the 1st 2nd shift collar rebuild kit the motor and trans need to be pulled the trans needs to be dissasambled and those new parts need to be installed. It will get worse and better over time if you are really nice on it it will slowly get better but then one bad shift and you are back where you started.


----------



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (owneraudis4)*

i got the same problem, gets better and better and better...then one grind and back to impossible 1st and 2nd shifting..or taking it out of first to neutral...


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (im2fast4u16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im2fast4u16* »_i got the same problem, gets better and better and better...then one grind and back to impossible 1st and 2nd shifting..or taking it out of first to neutral...









that's how mine was too...


----------



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (nrowensby2)*

what did you do to fix it? and does anyone know where you can get a cheap rebulilt kit?


----------



## nrowensby2 (Aug 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I just tried to avoid grinding first... once it smoothed out, it was fine unless I ground first again


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (im2fast4u16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im2fast4u16* »_what did you do to fix it? and does anyone know where you can get a cheap rebulilt kit?


Cheap and S4 don't go together, JMH sells a rebuilt kit.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

even the engine has to be pulled


----------



## congratulati0ns (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jurjen)*

haha i know they dont...but 800 bucks for 2 syncros/collars is ridiculous


----------

